# remettre l'icône téléchargement dans le doc



## alexiel78 (5 Mars 2011)

salut à tous,
suite à une mauvaise manip, j'ai retiré l'icône téléchargement du doc, j'ai glisser celle de la maison mais ce  n'est pas la même chose, je voudrais que ça fasse comme avant : les fichiers s'affichaient à la verticale et on voyait toujours les derniers fichiers téléchargés, je ne sais pas si je me fais bien comprendre 
je suis avec os X snow leopard

merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 175999 (5 Mars 2011)

alexiel78 a dit:


> salut à tous,
> suite à une mauvaise manip, j'ai retiré l'icône téléchargement du doc, j'ai glisser celle de la maison mais ce  n'est pas la même chose, je voudrais que ça fasse comme avant : les fichiers s'affichaient à la verticale et on voyait toujours les derniers fichiers téléchargés, je ne sais pas si je me fais bien comprendre
> je suis avec os X snow leopard
> 
> merci



Salut,

En fait, tu veux que le dernier fichier telechargé s'affiche dans le dossier telechargement?

Clique droit dans le dossier dans le dock, _afficher le contenu comme_ clique eventail, _afficher comme_: clique pile, _trier par_: clique date de l'ajout.

En esperant que ça soit ça que tu cherches!


----------



## alexiel78 (5 Mars 2011)

salut,
merci mais non ce n'est pas ça, d'origine quand on allume le mac pour la première fois avec paramètres d'origine, il y a une icone à côté de la corbeille qui est "téléchargement" et quand on clique dessus elle affiche les fichiers qui sont dedans comme un menu déroulant de haut en bas et un peu courbé,alors que maintenant ça m'ouvre le dossier de manière classique avec un cadres noir et les fichiers dedans et si je vais tout en bas j'ai une flèche "afficher" pour aller dans le dossier. en fait c'est un aperçu du contenu du dossier que je veux retrouver mais avec une animation comme au départ.

c'est pas très clair tout ça, j'espère que quelqu'un me comprendra


----------



## Membre supprimé 175999 (5 Mars 2011)

alexiel78 a dit:


> salut,
> merci mais non ce n'est pas ça, d'origine quand on allume le mac pour la première fois avec paramètres d'origine, il y a une icone à côté de la corbeille qui est "téléchargement" et quand on clique dessus elle affiche les fichiers qui sont dedans comme un menu déroulant de haut en bas et un peu courbé,alors que maintenant ça m'ouvre le dossier de manière classique avec un cadres noir et les fichiers dedans et si je vais tout en bas j'ai une flèche "afficher" pour aller dans le dossier. en fait c'est un aperçu du contenu du dossier que je veux retrouver mais avec une animation comme au départ.
> 
> c'est pas très clair tout ça, j'espère que quelqu'un me comprendra



C'est la manip que je t'ai indiqué 
J'avais reinstaller osx sur mon macbook et je n'ai pas changé le comportement du dossier.

Pour que ça s'afficher *courbé*, il faut, quand t uclique droit sur le dossier, cliquer sur "afficher le contenu comme *eventail*"

Pour avoir une vue sur *le dernier fichier telechargé*, faut cliquer sur "*afficher comme pile*"

Et pour avoir le *dernier fichier telechargé*, faut cliquer sur "*trier par date d'ajout*"


----------



## alexiel78 (6 Mars 2011)

ouaiiiis !! super merci !! c'était tout con je n'avais pas penser au clic droit ....  merci encore


----------



## Membre supprimé 175999 (6 Mars 2011)

alexiel78 a dit:


> ouaiiiis !! super merci !! c'était tout con je n'avais pas penser au clic droit ....  merci encore



lol

De rien


----------

